# Ping



## Hitschkock (14 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wer kennt ein Ping Programm mit dem man einen bereich auf einmal abfragen kann?

Super wäre ein DOS tool was auch bei Windows XP und Co im CMD läuft.


----------



## marlob (14 September 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28274&highlight=ping


----------



## Hitschkock (14 September 2010)

Nicht schlecht das Programm, aber...

Ich dachte an so etwas wie   " ping 192.168.178.12 --> 192.168.178.220 "
mit log file und so weiter. Bei dem anderen Programm muß ich ja alle möglichen Adressen eintippen


----------



## crash (15 September 2010)

Schau dir mal IP Finder an.


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht das Programm, aber...
> 
> Ich dachte an so etwas wie   " ping 192.168.178.12 --> 192.168.178.220 "
> mit log file und so weiter. Bei dem anderen Programm muß ich ja alle möglichen Adressen eintippen



oder in einem textfile hinterlegen oder dir mal die mühe machen den quellcode anzufassen und ein neues argument für "ip bereich von bis" einfügen ...


----------



## Hitschkock (15 September 2010)

Danke Crash.  

@vierlagig Warum etwas machen oder ändern wenn es das schon gibt!


----------



## Markus Rupp (28 September 2010)

klasse tool


----------



## knarf (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
falls Interesse besteht, hier etwas von mir selbstgeschriebenes.

Gruß Frank


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

1. ich muß es als admin ausführen, eigenartig bzw. gefällt mir nicht!
2. nachdem ich auf start geklickt habe passiert genau nichts (außer dass die spaltenbeschreibung verschwindet) - was mach ich falsch?


----------



## knarf (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo vierlagig,
die Ausführung als admin ist nur einmal notwendig, da eine kleine Runrime installiert werden muß. In die entsprechenden Felder müssen danach die IP-Adressen eingetragen werden und dann Start drücken. Über jedem Eingabefeld kommt noch kurzem Verharren darüber ein kleiner Tooltip-Text. Über das Anklicken der jeweiligen Spalten kann man das Ergebnis sortieren.

Ich habe gerade noch einen kleinen Fehler entdeckt und stelle noch eine neue Version rein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

knarf schrieb:


> die Ausführung als admin ist nur einmal notwendig, da eine kleine Runrime installiert werden muß.



oh toll, ein trojaner! argh...
außerdem: es funktioniert auch beim zweiten und dritten mal nicht als nicht-admin


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

aha, er zeigt nur an, welcher ping nicht ging. toll, wenn man grundsätzlich davon ausgeht, dass man adressen einträgt, die man auch finden will...


----------



## knarf (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo vierlagig,
es ist kein Trojaner (nur VB6 Runtime) und von mir selbst. Ich habe dies einmal für mich geschrieben um zu erkennen ob vorhandene Rechner z.B. über Nacht Netzwerkfehler erzeugen , nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Selbstverständlich gibt es profesionellere Programme.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Verpolt (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Hier ein Tool, daß einfach funktioniert.

http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/ipscan.exe



LG


----------



## Equinox (5 November 2010)

Das kann man auch in 5 Minuten selbst schreiben, z.B. mit .NET


----------

